# My first babies!



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey all!

I have 6 does expecting anywhere from now thru April 15th (based on 145 days from the first day they were with the buck through 155 days after the last day they were with the buck). Well the first one kidded Monday the 14th. These are the first babies born at my home and of course I missed it because I was in Orlando at Walt Disney World with my son! All went well though and Mabel now has healthy twin boys! They are a mix of several breeds. Mama is a pygmy and/or nigerian cross and is colored like an Alpine, and really looks Alpine to me so she may have some of that in her also. Dad is a mix of who knows what. He's black and tan and has a dairy build with ears that droop some, so there may be some nubian in him. Anyway..here's a pic! I hope I'm home for the next one!


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Aww congrat's on the healthy baby's!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Mama did good! Cute kids too.

Jan


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

Very Cute! Congratulations.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very cute...congrats.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks ya'll! Doe number 2 is in labor now. I'm about to go check on her again. She seems to be in active labor to me. She's obviously contracting and is leaking fluid. I hope this one goes smoothly as well. This is the nubian/boar cross doe that I bought that has the foot rot problem. She's doing better and actually standing and walking on her front legs. We gave her some penicillin and used hoof n heel on her feet and it's made a major difference! Wish me luck!


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

Congrats on your new babies. Very cute! Hope the next round turns out as well.


----------



## tomie (Mar 2, 2011)

Congratulations.... I just had my first set of kids and I missed it also becuase I was at church. Then another one of my does kidded and it was DOA. I missed it also. I hope I can catch the next one. I love your babies. Mine are close to the same color. I love them.


----------



## Ducklady (Apr 7, 2010)

Adorable! Hope everything goes well with the others!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Cute babies...congrats!


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

Awwww....so sweet


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Adorable little boys  

Can't wait to hear what your "rescue" doe gives you!


----------



## jglfainters (Jan 10, 2011)

They are awfully cute. I'm waiting to hear what happened with your other doe!


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

No idea what happened, but I wrote a novel about the birth and it didn't post. I don't want to type it all out again, so here's the Cliff's Notes version.

The birth did not go well at all. First baby was a doeling. One leg was back so I pulled it forward. She was alive as she was coming out, but she either stopped breathing or never started. I tried to get her to breathe with no luck. Felt another kid from the outside, but Allie wasn't contracting. I gave her some time and then felt inside and discovered the kid's head was back. I couldn't find the head to pull it foward so I called the vet out. End result..2 dead kids and a $125 vet bill.  Mama is fine. The vet said that her hoof rot was the worst he's ever seen. He cut more off her hooves and left me instructions (I had to go to work, mom and brother were there) on how to take care of it. He said the hoof and heel is fine, but that I am supposed to clean her hooves with soap and water before applying it. I'm supposed to do that daily for a week. I also have to milk her. We can't use the milk because of the antibiotics. I'll have to find out how long the antibiotics will be in her system and when we can use the milk. He gave her a shot of LA200 and we have another shot to give her in 3 days. I'm pretty shook up over this. I'm glad that mama is going to be OK, but I'm still pretty sad about the kids. I really hope the next 4 kiddings go smoothly. I can't handle going through this again.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss, what a shame this had to happen  I hope your doe is able to get over this as I am sure it's very upsetting for her, and then to have the hoof rot issue as well, poor baby.
I rescued a doe last summer that had horrible hoof rot. I was new to goats but learned all too quickly about treating it. By the time I got all the dead stuff out, I had cut away more than half of the inside part of her hoof. I seriously never thought she'd walk normal again or even heal.
When I sold her you'd never have thought she ever had anything wrong with her <she picked up so much weight too, you'd have thought her preggo!>. 
Cutting away the dead stuff regularly <needs air to kill the rot>, and the LA200, hopefully that will get her going in the right direction. I've heard good things about treating it with LA200.

Hopefully your doe will heal up soon, and in the coming months you can breed her, and the outcome will be much better.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

I am so sorry. Unfortunatly, that is life with livestock. It just sometimes happens that way. Nothing you did wrong.


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks ya'll

I kinda blame myself for the death of the first baby. She didn't come out smoothly, there was some stalling...first her head and one front leg came out and the sack broke. Well mama was standing so I grabbed a towel and held the baby. I wiped her face and nose and then used my fingers to pull the other leg forward. When I did she slid out to her hips. Then there was another stall and I was holding her and waiting for another contraction. She finally pushed her the rest of the way out. I think that I maybe should have left her hanging there so that gravity could pull the fluids out of her lungs. I don't know, maybe she was not going to make it either way. The vet said that the second baby was dead long before birth. He blames the stress of the hoof rot for the babies deaths. I'm kinda glad I wasn't there when the vet came because apparently he had to cut off a front leg to get the bay out. My brother said it was pretty nasty. Sigh...everything is going to be ok now. I just really hope this doesn't happen with any of the other goats.


----------

